# Cheap fix for leaky wheels



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I had built a push type line trimmer using the old front wheels from a TORO RER 920. The wheels were pitted pretty bad from many many years setting with flat tires before I got it, and would leak down pretty quick over one or two days. Well I am as cheap and frugal as you can get, and was determined to be able to use the wheels on hand, and to use them as soon as possible without having to wait for the various types of sealers etc to setup. I did not exactly want to use those liquid sealers for puctures etc as the rims were already pretty rusty. I cleaned up the rust, primed and painted the inner surfaces the best I could. Cleaned the bead on the tire to get rid of all the caked in rust deposits and scale, and used a piece of duck seal or tacky tape, which I stretched to form a string out of. I wrapped it around the inner portion of the wheel where the bead hits before it gets to the wheels sidewall section. Upon inflating the tire on the wheel it pushed this tacky tape into the sidewall and embedded it in the numerous rusted out sections. Its been a week now and the tires have yet to loose any air. 

Tacky tape or duck seal is that gray or black putty like stuff found on rolls that is used by electricians to seal up holes in boxes or what is placed under a windshield or used as sealant for metal roofing etc. Most home builder stores have rolls of it, and some places carry it in roll form as well.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats a good idea. Any big auto parts stores will also have what they call Bead sealer. It's a thick rubber type stuff that you brush on. Me, on the small stuff, I just use a tube, but have used sealer on car tires alot.[lots of old cars, with rusty wheels]


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Guy's
I fixed 2 tires( because I was in rush & cheap ) with liquid tape, didn't even dismount them, wire brushed the rim & the bead the best I could, coated both with the liquid tape, let it set for 5 min, aired them up that was 2+ years ago 

Archie


----------

